# Asurion out of 32GB Verizon Gnex forever. Sending 16GBs instead.



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

So I just got off with a manager from Asurion, and am officially having a Asurion Horror story.

Long story short I've been through four (4) replacements from them since a car accident resulted in my phone flying out a winshield. This latest phone has awful radios, much worse than even my original GNex, and I got fed up when trying to call relative in boston on monday.

So I called them.

2 reps and a manager told me that the 32Gb model is no longer being made. I can special order this phone to be remanufactured, but they have no clue how long that would take. So they said they would "upgrade" me to a "Samsung Galaxy 16GB Black". I was convinced that meant a black S3 (figured I could use a MicroSD), until i opened it today to find a 16GB Gnex (Which I had no idea existed.) Obviously no SD Slot.

I call back, because 16GB isn't enough space (i have enough issues already!), and they say the 16GB is a newer model, and an upgrade. I tried to contain my laughter. However I'm not laughing anymore because they insist on sending me 16GB Nexi, and the highest they will go is a RAZR MAXX (eewwwwww).

I'm quite annoyed, and at this point really just want them to give me a 16GB GS3, which they say can't be done. Has anyone gotten themselves a GS3 for a GNex? I wasn't fishing for an upgrade, but at this point I feel i'm fishing for an equal phone. Isn't the RAZR 840x400? oh god...

What do you guys think? Should i just give up and take a RAZR MAXX or fight for a GS3?


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

I would fight it out for a S3 personally, I also didn't know there was a 16GB Nexus. Upgrade my ass! Hah

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Fight for the S3. Tell them in a month the S3 will be outdated when the S4 is released.

Or try to get a RAZR Maxx HD. The regular Maxx is NOT an upgrade.

Or just take the best phone available that has the highest resale value right now. Than list it on swappa and buy what you want.

I just switched off Verizon, so I will be having an S3 and a GNex for sale very soon.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

Yea.. I'm gonna fight for a GS3 or RAZR HD. It's the only other phones with a screen comparable to the Gnex. I forgot the GNex was huge for it's time....


----------



## twinkies (Mar 18, 2012)

Yeah I'd push for a S3 or a DNA personally. If I'm not mistaken the 16 gigs came out right around the Incredible 4g came out so right around the same time. Fun fact, if you go to the verizon site for accessories and replacement stuff they ONLY list the 16 gig model under it and pretend like the 32 never even existed. Not surprising Asurion has it screwed up. Just tell them it isn't an upgrade and came out the same time as the 32 and you have links to prove it


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

> Q:
> What replacement device will I receive?
> 
> The program's goal is to fulfill claims with the customer's same make and model. However, some models may no longer be available. In this situation, the program attempts to match feature functionality and other device qualities to determine a replacement. Please note:
> ...


It's not of like kind and quality as you cannot resell it for the same value. I would argue for a deductible discount or a different model.


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

I tried on numerous occasions to point out that it was NOT a newer model, but they disagreed. The point about resale value is interesting. I was looking for that statement on the devices you receive. Hopefully when i point that out they will be a bit more willing...

@twinkies LOL. While that would be awesome I would probably need nothing short of a miracle to get a DNA.... but at that rate let's throw a note 2 in there for kicks haha.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

busterbrown77 said:


> I tried on numerous occasions to point out that it was NOT a newer model, but they disagreed. The point about resale value is interesting. I was looking for that statement on the devices you receive. Hopefully when i point that out they will be a bit more willing...
> 
> @twinkies LOL. While that would be awesome I would probably need nothing short of a miracle to get a DNA.... but at that rate let's throw a note 2 in there for kicks haha.


Well, let us know whatever happens, just curious how the unequal value argument will go. I mean that should be a justifiable reason and concrete as you can link price differences on swappa or ebay and say you can't resell it for the same price so it's not the same quality/value.


----------



## twinkies (Mar 18, 2012)

busterbrown77 said:


> I tried on numerous occasions to point out that it was NOT a newer model, but they disagreed. The point about resale value is interesting. I was looking for that statement on the devices you receive. Hopefully when i point that out they will be a bit more willing...
> 
> @twinkies LOL. While that would be awesome I would probably need nothing short of a miracle to get a DNA.... but at that rate let's throw a note 2 in there for kicks haha.


To be honest it wouldn't be the first time somebody who has had a lot of broken ones got a DNA. Rumor birdies even suggest they have a One variant coming, plus htc is looking to beef up its userbase. It definetly isn't out of the realm of possibilities if you raise enough hell and threaten things. You should be able to point out that it isn't even close to being the same at all. To be honest the next closest thing they probably have is a S3. I would yell about resale, release date, and an array of other things. Even say you'd come a little out of pocket if they did something like that. If all else fails just keep yelling for managers, they'll back down.


----------



## ikithme (Jun 6, 2011)

It's so hard to find anything about pricing on the i516 (Verizon Galaxy Nexus 16gb) I wish you luck my friend. Keep fighting though, the 32gb is worth it.

Good luck.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

ikithme said:


> It's so hard to find anything about pricing on the i516 (Verizon Galaxy Nexus 16gb) I wish you luck my friend. Keep fighting though, the 32gb is worth it.
> 
> Good luck.


I disagree.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SAMSUNG-GALAXY-NEXUS-SCH-i515-32GB-r-SILVER-VERIZON-4G-SMARTPHONE-CELL-PHONE-/400462874908?pt=Cell_Phones&hash=item5d3d72891c

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RB-Samsung-Galaxy-Nexus-SCH-I515-Metallic-silver-Verizon-Smartphone-B-/130879178383?pt=Cell_Phones&hash=item1e7901c68f

Any 16gb Verizon version labeled i515 is mislabeled and is really an i516. There is no 16gb i515 and so that clears it up. Both of those are claimed to be refurbished and should be in similar condition (though there are also new ones of each on ebay as well). Price difference is $80 or so dollars.


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

Well... The value argument worked pretty well. Just mentioning their policy did enough to get them to budge. Got transferred to their conflict resolution center, and he offered me a RAZR HD. GS3 was a no go saying "I couldn't give you a GS3 anyway, as we just barely meet demand. It's a popular phone.", note was a definite no, and I didn't bother with the DNA. I am slightly peeved about not getting a MAXX, as i told him i have 6 batteries that are now useless, but better than nothing.

Whether it is new or not IDK. Will be here tomorrow though.

I will say, gonna miss my GNex. At least the HD is pretty simular to the GNex in features (no front buttons!), all while not being crappy plastic..


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

busterbrown77 said:


> Well... The value argument worked pretty well. Just mentioning their policy did enough to get them to budge. Got transferred to their conflict resolution center, and he offered me a RAZR HD. GS3 was a no go saying "I couldn't give you a GS3 anyway, as we just barely meet demand. It's a popular phone.", note was a definite no, and I didn't bother with the DNA. I am slightly peeved about not getting a MAXX, as i told him i have 6 batteries that are now useless, but better than nothing.
> 
> Whether it is new or not IDK. Will be here tomorrow though.
> 
> I will say, gonna miss my GNex. At least the HD is pretty simular to the GNex in features (no front buttons!), all while not being crappy plastic..


You could sell the Razr HD and buy a used Galaxy Nexus with extra money leftover. There is almost a $200 difference in the resale value of the phones.


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

Detonation said:


> You could sell the Razr HD and buy a used Galaxy Nexus with extra money leftover. There is almost a $200 difference in the resale value of the phones.


Really, how much does the Razr HD sell for???? I sold my Gnex 2 weeks ago for $260. It seems like $460 for a Razr HD is a bit much to me...even more than what I paid for my 32GB S3.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

RAZR HD on swappa for $360, GNex on swappa is less than $200.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

It's looking like it's not a good idea to list on swappa...for would be Gnex sellers anyway.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

bouchigo said:


> It's looking like it's not a good idea to list on swappa...for would be Gnex sellers anyway.


Where do you suggest than? The value of the Gnex has dropped rather quickly. People are upgrading early and more are being resold driving the cost down.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

I don't know, maybe craigslist or ebay.

Maybe I just got lucky and sold my Gnex at the right time. I also took excellent care of the Gnex though, no scratches, dings, scuffs, etc. anywhere; it basically looked brand new becaue I had a case and screen protector on it from day one.

I also sold my Droid X with Droid X Essentials Pack, two extended batteries and some cases about a week ago for $160 on craigslist; also in excellent condition for the same reasons mentioned above.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Yeah I guess I'll look around. Im looking to sell my Gnex shortly thus why I ask.

Also, I'm not sure who would pay $160 for an X. I rather have a beat up Gnex than a mint X. That guy who bought your X was a moron......just saying, but good for you.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah, I was acutally surprised, I was expecting more like $100-$120 (since my researching showed Droid X's selling for about $75) with everything that was included, but it's not my job to research for people and tell them what to pay...my job was to maximize my profit, and I think I did a good job at that









What was more surprising is that someone actually had the Droid X and the charger only listed for $140.00...I don't know that anyone would actually buy it, but that was way over priced.


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

Yea the price of a GNex (for verizon) has tanked lately. I still see GSM Galaxy Nexi on ebay selling for $600 though. Go figure.

I'm debating buying a crap phone, selling this razr, and getting the htc one when it comes out. But then again i'm only keeping this until the Moto X comes out...


----------



## erockk13 (Sep 14, 2012)

Crap.. Just cracked my screen too.. Guess i gotta learn to rely more on cloud storage, cuz im not goin to some locked bl piece of crap unless its an S3..









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ikithme (Jun 6, 2011)

yarly said:


> I disagree.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/...=item5d3d72891c
> 
> ...


I tend not to look at ebay for price checks, too many bad experiences with buying and selling from users on there.

Scammer "bought" a laptop I posted there, ebay customer support acknowledged they were a scammer and still wouldn't refund my listing fees no allow me to repost the item (Was still a new user and could only post one laptop per month or some crap like that), after that ordeal I closed my ebay account, would have closed my paypal as well if I didn't use it so damn much.

Essentially the same thing happened when I bought an item from a user on there far before I tried selling my laptop, user had a decently priced item, I hit buy it now, sent the money the user sent me fake tracking information and it took over 2 months to get my money back via paypal. No bueno.


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

erockk13 said:


> Crap.. Just cracked my screen too.. Guess i gotta learn to rely more on cloud storage, cuz im not goin to some locked bl piece of crap unless its an S3..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IMHO the razr hd is the best you can get right now replacing a GNex. Build Quality is loads better than any samsung, and the latest rom has been rooted, and the bootloader is unlocked. People are getting CM10.1 on it right now. Only camera is partially broken. The battery is stunning. I am going 2 days on a charge with moderate use (This isn't even a maxx), and it is a lot like the GNex. On screen keys, power button on side. Just seems like the best choice. SW is (almost) stock. but.... *drumroll* MICROSD!. It is such a breath of fresh air going to 80gb from 32.

In the end... I'm not so upset about leaving the GNex. It just had too many issues. Don't even get me started on the super awesome signal increase. I think i'm done w/ Samsung for a bit. The haters did have some legitimacy to their arguments. Did enjoy my time with it though.


----------



## twinkies (Mar 18, 2012)

busterbrown77 said:


> IMHO the razr hd is the best you can get right now replacing a GNex. Build Quality is loads better than any samsung, and the latest rom has been rooted, and the bootloader is unlocked. People are getting CM10.1 on it right now. Only camera is partially broken. The battery is stunning. I am going 2 days on a charge with moderate use (This isn't even a maxx), and it is a lot like the GNex. On screen keys, power button on side. Just seems like the best choice. SW is (almost) stock. but.... *drumroll* MICROSD!. It is such a breath of fresh air going to 80gb from 32.
> 
> In the end... I'm not so upset about leaving the GNex. It just had too many issues. Don't even get me started on the super awesome signal increase. I think i'm done w/ Samsung for a bit. The haters did have some legitimacy to their arguments. Did enjoy my time with it though.


If I'm not mistaken the signal thing was just bad radios and the way android reporting was working. Have a HD in the house here too gets basically the same signals and reporting as my Nexus *shrug*. Other things on the other hand like battery, well that's another story. Still not a big fan at the lack of dev on it though.


----------



## dnyor93 (Jun 23, 2011)

Lets say my Galaxy Nexus 32 gb ''gets lost or cracks'' would I get a 16 variant? I've never filed a claim w/ this phone


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

dnyor93 said:


> Lets say my Galaxy Nexus 32 gb ''gets lost or cracks'' would I get a 16 variant? I've never filed a claim w/ this phone


Yep

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

twinkies said:


> Lets say my Galaxy Nexus 32 gb ''gets lost or cracks'' would I get a 16 variant? I've never filed a claim w/ this phone


Yes. They stopped making the 32GB when the 16GB was released. At this point, if you ever need to file a claim, use the tips people have posted, get on with a manager, and calmly reason with them.

I called this last tuesday, spoke with a manager, he only offered a RAZR. I said i'd call back and posted here. Called 2 days later, and once I specifically listed the reasons the RAZR is not comparable (4.3in Screen, qHD, NFC, etc.) He agreed to replace mine with a RAZR HD. They seem to refuse going the GS3 route though. They apparently don't have many...


----------



## mod143 (Aug 1, 2011)

busterbrown77 said:


> The GNex just had bad radios. While the increase will vary by location, I have seen a 2 bar jump from my nexus. I usually got 2 bars 90% of the time, now I get 4-5. I've even had full on some occasions. Although the razr does use like a 6 bar indicator compared to the 4 on the nexus so who knows...


this is getting a little off topic, but i wanted to comment. the radios in the nexus are crap. my wife has a droid razr and we live on the edge of a 4g area. put both phones next to the window, her switches to 4g in less than a minute, my nexus sometimes will never switch. and even if it does switch to 4g, the signal is so weak its going slower than 3g. i have to tether to her phone to download big files. i've considered selling my nexus for a motorola just because of that fact. in my situation, signal>customization.


----------



## dnyor93 (Jun 23, 2011)

busterbrown77 said:


> The GNex just had bad radios. While the increase will vary by location, I have seen a 2 bar jump from my nexus. I usually got 2 bars 90% of the time, now I get 4-5. I've even had full on some occasions. Although the razr does use like a 6 bar indicator compared to the 4 on the nexus so who knows...
> 
> Yes. They stopped making the 32GB when the 16GB was released. At this point, if you ever need to file a claim, use the tips people have posted, get on with a manager, and calmly reason with them.
> 
> I called this last tuesday, spoke with a manager, he only offered a RAZR. I said i'd call back and posted here. Called 2 days later, and once I specifically listed the reasons the RAZR is not comparable (4.3in Screen, qHD, NFC, etc.) He agreed to replace mine with a RAZR HD. They seem to refuse going the GS3 route though. They apparently don't have many...


Did you go on their website at all or just call them?


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

dnyor93 said:


> Did you go on their website at all or just call them?


I only called. I don't like using the site as i don't think it will alert you if the phone is out, and if it does, will offer like a rezound or something. I had to speak to someone to get moved up.


----------



## kevincat3556 (Mar 26, 2012)

I managed to get a 32 GB S3 from having 4 bad GNexus's. The first one, wouldn't hold a charge and the screen burnt badly. The first replacement was a BRAND NEW!!!!!!!! 16GB.... I called and yelled, they sent a used-a** 32GB (burnt screen, scratched camera lens), so i called and they sent a "new" 32GB nexus, with a CRACKED camera lens, brand new screen, but scratched, so i called and was LUCID and they triend to send me a 16GB s3, i complained that unless they send me a 16 GB card too, that i was gonna raise hell. SO they send me a 32GB s3, which literally popped and fried when i plugged my OTG cable into it!!!!! So now i have a BRAND NEW 32GB s3 out of all this. what made me the most angry, was i paid FULL PRICE for the Nexus to begin with.


----------



## crispybacon (Jun 24, 2011)

Just tell them if they don't at least give you a SGS3, that you'll take your business somewhere else. That'll do one of two things, either get you a SGS3 or make them kiss your ass and come up with something else. Or they could always do nothing in which case you could always go to ATT or TMO and get better phones.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Hosehead (Jun 15, 2011)

I tried to submit a claim online and it made me call today. GNex 32 GB dropped on Sunday and the glass shattered.

I asked for confirmation on which replacement I was getting, and they told me "Galaxy Nexus". I asked which model and they told me they only know that it is a 'Galaxy Nexus'.

I don't trust them, so I told them to cancel the claim.

Did any of you call VZW directly or did you just go through Asurion?


----------



## bobboman (Jun 23, 2011)

wouldn't it be possible to open up the 16gb nexus remove the simcard/mass memory , and replace it with the Simcard slot/Mass Memory from a 32gb nexus, and put it into the 16GB nexus?


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

I have a friend whose nexus was just cracked up due to a fall. He called Verizon and is getting and they said they were sending him a 32GB (I told him to check). Not sure why this would be any different.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

bobboman said:


> wouldn't it be possible to open up the 16gb nexus remove the simcard/mass memory , and replace it with the Simcard slot/Mass Memory from a 32gb nexus, and put it into the 16GB nexus?


Nothing you just said makes sense. But I get what you're asking, and the answer is no.

I've been using my shattered screen 32GB GNexus for months now. I'm waiting for something really great to come out. Shame that you guys can't get your phones replaced with what you'd expect.


----------



## esteway.619 (Dec 14, 2011)

MAN I'm glad I went with best buy when I bought my phones. They still have 32gb nexus and if its no longer available they give me credit for the phones full price so I can buy a new one with out upgrading my contract. So if they didn't have my replacement they will give me 600 bucks or what ever the phone cost when I got it. They're insurance program (black tie protection) is well worth the 2 dollars more than the Verizon 7.99 insurance.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

KeithN said:


> I have a friend whose nexus was just cracked up due to a fall. He called Verizon and is getting and they said they were sending him a 32GB (I told him to check). Not sure why this would be any different.


I'd check. Maybe they sent him the 32GB i just sent back LOL.


----------



## Hosehead (Jun 15, 2011)

I guess I will see what happens. Replacement coming tomorrow. I guess it doesn't hurt as I can sell the replacement in very good condition when I decide on the next device in a few weeks.


----------



## Hosehead (Jun 15, 2011)

replacement arrived today, and it was a 32GB. So I guess someone should just close this topic, eh?


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Yeah I just received mine too. 32gb and hardware revision 9. Pretty happy with it

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hosehead said:


> Yeah I just received mine too. 32gb and hardware revision 9. Pretty happy with it
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


From Samsung or asurion?
I ask because the op states that asurion is out of them not Verizon or Samsung.


----------



## Hosehead (Jun 15, 2011)

DR3W5K1 said:


> From Samsung or asurion?
> I ask because the op states that asurion is out of them not Verizon or Samsung.


From Asurion.


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hosehead said:


> From Asurion.


Yes lock this biatch up then.


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Yup. Definitely from Asurion. Maybe just certain warehouses are out of 32s. I'm on the east coast in Maryland. Where's the OP from? If he sees this. Lol

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

JRJ442 said:


> Yup. Definitely from Asurion. Maybe just certain warehouses are out of 32s. I'm on the east coast in Maryland. Where's the OP from? If he sees this. Lol
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Orlando, FL. If you did get one, I stand corrected. But I called numerous times and multiple managers/supervisors said they were not getting anymore 32GB phones period. Hence why i have a RAZR HD now.. Certainly could be that some areas still have a few.


----------



## comk4ver (Feb 28, 2013)

It wouldn't surprise me that they are out of 32s and that Asurion is trying to replace with 16s they are just trying to get rid of whatever stock they have left.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## getonmahlevel (Dec 24, 2011)

i know this thread is old but i've had 3 32gb galaxy nexus phones sent to me within the past week and a half.. 1st one handset speaker was bad.. 2nd speaker on the back was bad(no ringtone or notification sounds, music, etc) and the 3rd one i just called about today had a bad handset speaker after 1 day.. they're trying to offer me a freakin LG Luicd 2 or an LG Spectrum or some BS.. i'm like no.. so i told them to send me another nexus.. if this one is bad.. i dont know what i'm going to do..


----------



## parkson (Jan 3, 2012)

getonmahlevel said:


> i know this thread is old but i've had 3 32gb galaxy nexus phones sent to me within the past week and a half.. 1st one handset speaker was bad.. 2nd speaker on the back was bad(no ringtone or notification sounds, music, etc) and the 3rd one i just called about today had a bad handset speaker after 1 day.. they're trying to offer me a freakin LG Luicd 2 or an LG Spectrum or some BS.. i'm like no.. so i told them to send me another nexus.. if this one is bad.. i dont know what i'm going to do..


Ask for Samsung Galaxy S3

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------

